# Am I allowed to carry playing cards to dubai?



## virtualx (Jan 26, 2012)

I know that Im not allowed to carry poker chips. But am I allowed to carry playing cards??? I am a magician. So I use playing cards in my performances. Also I have a collection of magic related DVDs. can I carry them to dubai without any issues or confiscating???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Playing cards are fine as are your DVD's. Put them in your suitcase rather than a shipping container if you want to be sure though.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

since you are a magician you can make them disappear before you go through customs and then make them appear again once you are out


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I play poker once a month with the boys. 

We use real poker chips. 

So somehow they got into the UAE.....



virtualx said:


> I know that Im not allowed to carry poker chips. But am I allowed to carry playing cards??? I am a magician. So I use playing cards in my performances. Also I have a collection of magic related DVDs. can I carry them to dubai without any issues or confiscating???


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope you know that magicians are not very well received in the middle east. They are regarded as evil and people swear that the evil eye destroys them. See, your eyes would be considered evil and will emit evilness. So will your hands, doing all its magic crap. They will hunt you down, sword in hand, balaclava on head, in their little ninga black suits and drag through town, for shame. They'll place you in chop chop square, until your head is of smithereens. I wouldnt risk it, buddy - YOU WILL NOT COME OUT ALIVE! Didn't you know they have swords under those white dish dashas?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Emirates airline sells playing cards and I believe gives some to their first class passengers so I suspect you are safe.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

zin said:


> Emirates airline sells playing cards and I believe gives some to their first class passengers so I suspect you are safe.


Ohhhh yes! And the Gulf Arab are gambling pros, too! All those competitions and lines waiting to enter them during these festivals.... to win all these millions, Ya Haraam!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

virtualx said:


> I know that Im not allowed to carry poker chips. But am I allowed to carry playing cards??? I am a magician. So I use playing cards in my performances. Also I have a collection of magic related DVDs. can I carry them to dubai without any issues or confiscating???


Best post of the year by far! :first:


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I hope you know that magicians are not very well received in the middle east. They are regarded as evil and people swear that the evil eye destroys them. See, your eyes would be considered evil and will emit evilness. So will your hands, doing all its magic crap. They will hunt you down, sword in hand, balaclava on head, in their little ninga black suits and drag through town, for shame. They'll place you in chop chop square, until your head is of smithereens. I wouldnt risk it, buddy - YOU WILL NOT COME OUT ALIVE! Didn't you know they have swords under those white dish dashas?


This is so funny!!! If I were you though, on a serious note, I would call yourself an 'illusionslist' as that is seemingly perfectly acceptable as the trick is an illusion and not magic.... Failing that, get fit and bring your runners as they will hunt you down bustle you to chop chop square and everything else Arabian nights said.... Good luck


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

zin said:


> Emirates airline sells playing cards and I believe gives some to their first class passengers so I suspect you are safe.


Hey, those cards are FREE of charge. Just ask your favorite hosty on board


----------



## TheRomeo (Jan 28, 2012)

hey...sure you can carry them without any probs as it's just cards which you gonna play and have fun


----------

